# Web  -

## lemon1981

http://poltavabatle.narod.ru

----------

,   .

----------


## lemon1981

300      -          ,         -         2           (     ) -              -       ,  ,

----------


## [Fox]

http://battle-poltava.org/rus/

----------


## pedchenko

[URL="http://www.poltava-photo.at.ua/index/0-14"  1709 .[/URL]

----------


## Antalia

> (     ) -              -

  !!!  ,  ,      ,   -        !         .

----------


## LAEN

> http://battle-poltava.org/rus/

    ,      ,  .          ?

----------


## Def

> ,      ,  .          ?

   ,  i?     ? http://www.battle.poltava.ua/ukrainian/old_poltava.htm

----------


## LAEN

> ,  i?     ? http://www.battle.poltava.ua/ukrainian/old_poltava.htm

  ,  ! 
         . 
      .

----------


## Def

-Y.      ,    - ...
, ,  ...

----------

